# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: چجور می شه لیست برنامه هایی که تو startup  رجیستری هستن رو به دست اوورد ؟

## amintiger

سلام
چجور می شه لیست برنامه هایی که تو startup  رجیستری هستن رو به دست اوورد ؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
ابتدا ماژول Registry که قبلا" در انجمن مبحث آن نیز مطرح شده است را به برنامه بیافزائید سپس از طریق قرار دادن آدرس Run موجود در ریجستری در آن آدرس فایل های autorun را بدست آورید

موفق باشید

----------


## amintiger

لطفا بیشتر راهنمایی کنید
و اگه ممکنه یک سورس ساده بذارید :چشمک:

----------


## محسن واژدی

داخل کامپوننت ریجستری روالی است به نام GetEnumValue و نظیر اینها که توسط آن میتوانید کل مقادیر موجود در یک کلید را بازیابی کنید، به عنوان مثال کلید Run در مسیر "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Cur  rentVersion\Run" یا "HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\Curr  entVersion\Run" قرار دارد که میتوانید با قرار دادن ان در این روال لیست اتوران های موجود در آن را بدست آورید

موفق باشید

----------


## quiet_programmer

با سلام.

برنامه ای که براتون میزارم همین کارو انجام میده حتی شما میتونین به لیست فایلهایی که تو رجیستری ثبت شدن فایل اضافه یا از اونها حذف کنین. حتی میتونین تعریف کنین این فایل برای کل کاربران (HKEY_LOCAL-MACHINE) یا فقط برای کاربر جاری (شاه کلید HKEY_CURRENT_USER) اجرا بشه. میتونین فایل اضافه شده به رجیستری رو فقط برای یک بار (One Run در رجیستری) یا برای همیشه (شاخه Run در رجیستری) هنگام راه اندازی سیتم اجرا کنین.

Startup.rar

----------


## amintiger

سلام
نمی دونم چرا این برنامه توی کامپیوتر من پیغام خطا می ده
این رو قبلا خودتون امتحان کردید ؟

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
سورس مشکلی نداشت
برای مشاهده لیست اتوران ها بر روی دکمه "View" کلیک سپس در فرم باز شده دو گزینه "برای همیشه" و  ("برای همه کاربران" یا "برای کاربر جاری") را انتخاب کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## amintiger

سلام
در کل وقتی پروژه رو باز می کنم 6 تا پیغام خطا می ده
موقع اجرای هر کدوم از فرم ها هم یک پیغام خطا می ده

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
اگر ممکنه متن خطاها را بنویسید
چون اینجا خطایی نمیدهد
همچنین چون در این برنامه از کامپوننت lvButton.ocx استفاده شده است، ممکن است بدلیل ریجستر نبودن آن بر روی رایانه تان این خطاها ظاهر شوند

----------

